# Vintage machine users?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So how many of us are there, anyway?

I recently bought a Singer 15-91. I named her Alice. She was born Sept. 1 of 1941. I love her dearly!:sing:

I learned to sew on my mother's 1970s Elna and my grandmother's Touch and Sew. The first machine I ever owned of my own was a Touch and Sew I picked up at a garage sale while a poor college student. It kept wearing out the bobbin racer and it was getting to the point that parts were hard to find (this was before everything was online!). 
I proceeded to buy the first of several plastic, junk machines from WalMart that wore out after a couple of years each. The last few years I've dreamed of a 6500 or 6600 quilter's machine from Janome. 

Until an accidental conversation with a friend where she mentioned the fact that she still sews on her Grandmother's classic black Singer. Probably from the 50's or so. 

Really!?!? I've always loved those classic black machines from the purely aesthetic view. I've had a rusted out treadle head and frame out in my flower bed as decor for years...
You mean people can still sew with these things?!

Hot dog! And they're _cheap_, too. :dance:
Mine has already quilted two 4'x4' quilts and is piecing a new one. 

--Erin


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Several years ago I received a Singer 31-15. An elderly man did upholstery work on it and I am told it was born in the 1940's. After his death, his daughter didn't know what to do with it and gave it to me. I was so happy because it will sew through anything. My husband had to rewire it and stabilize the table but it's wonderful. I sew for a living and adding that machine to my collection greatly increased what I can do. My hope is to find a treadle machine some time. I know how to sew on them (although it takes some practice). Those old Singers are some of the best machines ever made in my opinion.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Erin - too bad I can't invite you over - I just turned off my Janome 6500P. I'm a true Janome sewer.. and have influened 5 or 6 friends here to purchase Janome brand machines.

I remember my first machine, it was black old configuration and used a bullet shaped bobbin. I have no idea where it went to - but I do know Mom got it for me for $20 from the newspaper or something like that.

Then a Blue Kenmore ToucH N Sew. And I've had Viking top of line in 1980, then it got traded in 1997 for a 2 year old Janome 6000 that my youngest daugther now has and is sewing.

And I have a collection of various Janome machines for different uses.

Welcome to the forum, and looking forward to sharing sewing talking and stuff along the way with you.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I just turned off my Janome 6500P. I'm a true Janome sewer.. and have influened 5 or 6 friends here to purchase Janome brand machines.


Yeah, I worked in a friend's quilt shop for several years. (Like an alcoholic tending bar! lol) She carried Janome machines which is how I'd decided on the 6500. They *are* good machines. (Anyone who says that all machines are nothing but plastic junk now-a-days needs to remember that the 15-91, for example, was probably a $1500 machine for it's day, not a $200 machine from WalMart)
But I've since changed my mind. My needs are fairly basic. I'm pretty happy with Alice and when I want fancy stitches I just drag out my plastic Brother.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I noticed you have thought about a Janome 6500. About 3 years ago I bought one, and it's the best machine I have owned. I've been sewing for decades and have used a number of machines. 

About 20 years ago, I bought a Pfaff 1473 with a walking foot, numerous buildin stitches, a digitizer and memories, programmable buttonholes.....

I have never found anyone who could get that model to sew out a series of uniform buttonholes. But I did do a ton of all kinds of other sewing and did a lot of decorative work with that machine.

A few years ago, my husband came home with a White Jeans Machine that he thought had the features I wanted in a lighter machine I could take along in the car. At the time it listed for a little over 200. He bought it from someone at the fm, who had bought it for crafts and ended up moving before she could use it. He paid less than 100. 

We opened it up and found no trace of lint or dust. Apparently it had never been used. I oiled it and it ran fine. Sewed a few test samples, and they were fine. Did buttonholes, and they were fine. 

So every time I made a garment with my expensive Pfaff, I got out my White Jeans Machine to make the buttonholes. 

I paid almost 2k for that Pfaff! Still  The Pfaff dealers and reps had a mantra - that problem has been solved in the later model - trade up. Still  Why not solve it to make mine function as promoted?!

I have taken the White machine on a couple of trips across country to do mending for family members.

I do prefer the way the Janome makes buttonholes because both bars are stitched in the same direction.

I still have a Pfaff machine and a very old Bernina that I occasionally use. The Janome 6500 has a larger work opening for quilting but no free arm. So cuff and pant hems are done on one of the other machines. If I had to rely on one machine, I would want a model with a free arm.

I will have to check my older machines to get the model numbers so I can post. In between, I have owned other machines that I have traded in.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

>>>Several years ago I received a Singer 31-15. An elderly man did upholstery work on it and I am told it was born in the 1940's.<<<

I have a 31-15 that has a brass tag attached to the top of it. The tag says "Property US Government...WPA in Iowa", So I guess they started making them in the early 30's or sooner. They are great machines and all parts are still available today.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

If you know the serial number of your machine, they're actually pretty easy to date at Singer's website.
And parts availability is what absolutely amazed me about the vintage machines. My 15-91 is 67 years old and most of what I'd need (needles, light bulb, bobbins, etc.) are readily available at any dimestore in the country. More specialized pieces, like the bobbin case, aren't quite as easy to get ahold of, but a 2 minute internet search will yield almost anything I could need at a fairly reasonable price. Boggles my mind.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Not sure if I qualify as vintage or not. Got mine at a goodwill store about 10 years ago, without a manual, so don't know for sure what year it is. BUT, it looks very similar to the late 60's model Singer my mother sewed my clothes on when I was growing up.

Mine is a JCPenny Model 6101. It sews forward, backward and does a zigzag. That's it. It's been good enough to sew clothes on for my kids for years, many school play costumes, two baby quilts, four twin bed sized denim scrap quilts and numerous quilt blocks for swaps.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When I moved to Colorado in 1971, I bought a sewing machine before I bought a car. I had to take a taxi f/the pawn shop to bring home the machine. It is a 1949 Singer and has made too many quilts to count. I paid $50 for it. Next, got a deal on Singer treddle for $25 and yes, it works. I just splurged and ordered a Singer 221 f/www.deskdave.com. There's a Strawbridge & Clothier (made by Singer) at an antique store out east in the sticks. If it is still there when I go back, $40 and it's mine!!! I have never wanted a new one.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> at an antique store out east in the sticks


How far out east? I'm in Nebraska, but Wray, CO is my nearest grocery store.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have a Kingston, made in the early to mid 50's. Bought it at auction for $5.00. I hate sewing with anything else-that baby sews through anything! I got another one from a resale shop for $2.50 as a just in case back up. It had the book with it, a 1954 model.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Do you really think I'd tell where??? I'm going back to get it...just not sure when. There are really cool places in NE Colorado.


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a vintage machine as well - just picked her up a couple of months ago, a model 35 Singer treadle machine born July 28, 1904. She still runs and has all the parts. 

for my everyday stuff, I use my old Singer 5806 that I bought years ago as well as my Pfaff hobbylock machine.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

DW said:


> Do you really think I'd tell where??? I'm going back to get it...just not sure when. There are really cool places in NE Colorado.


LOL! 

I wasn't going to poach your find. Besides, I have no use for any more machines. Not for a while, anyway. lol
No, I was just curious where _you_ were. That's why I said I'm often in Wray.  (Which I suppose would definitely qualify as "east in the sticks", though I think it's a major town!)


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We live s. of a little town, Kersey...close to Greeley but are out east b/c MIL is in Brush. There is this cool threshers deal in the fall...I can't remember if it's in Wray or Yuma? You should check it out sometime.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Neither of the above. It's in Vernon, but that's south of Wray, so you're thinking in the right area... 
I know exactly where Kersey is. We looked at a McNab pup last spring, bred by a gal so. of Kersey.


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

I also sew on a vintage Singer 201K, that was made in Clydebank, Scotland in 1947. On the page that Erin linked her Singer 15-91 on, it's the machine right below it....lol! Only difference is my tense dial is on the front side. Love the machine. It came in what I call a standard wooden type carrying case, but I have since found a proper sewing cabinet & bench for it, although it sits empty as I like sewing on the dining room table...:help:

On my wish list is a hand crank, but they are going for a pretty penny on eBay. So, I'll continue to haunt the thrift stores. 

No matter what your machine is ladies.....keep sewing away.....as Martha would say, "It's a good thing" :clap I think she said that??)


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a Singer 15-91, this model http://www.ismacs.net/singer/42_cab.html

I hope I have safely passed through my vintage sewing machine phase. Had 9 treadles at one time. Am down to two, my grandmothers singer and a working White Rotary. My 15-91 needs a thread guide part so I have never used it. Love the old machines, but I now only use my Husqvarna Lily.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have my grandmother's 1905 White Rotary treadle machine. I have made several quilts and various projects with it. DD, 8, likes to sew with it. I don't even own an electric machine. I find the sound of a treadle machine comforting, I guess that's weird. It takes me back to fond memories of watching my grandmother while she sewed.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

heres my fleetwood


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

busybee870 said:


> heres my fleetwood


What kind of machine is this?


----------

